# electrical issues



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Guys-
I am having some issues with the power on my layout. As you can see I have basic loop with a figure 8 inside. There are two connection points for the transformer with a single set of insulators after the switch on the figure eight. My first thought was the switch was bad on the figure eight, so i replaced it and now I have the above problem. The biggest head scratcher with this is that it worked fine last summer and I have wasted almost this whole summer trying to fix this issue. Please any help would be greatly appreciated. My 7 year old is begging me to get this done before it snows...


Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The track sat out over the winter.
Did you clean the track?
Do you use rail clamps to maintain track power?
Is it brass track?
How large is your power pack?
I only have questions...no answers.
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

might be, that the power connections under the switch at the upper part of the plan are rotten. 
try to make a (provisional) powerconnection at the right of that switch. 
(and if necessaary at the yard as well)


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris 
I would would put a power connection from the power supply to the dead section of track. As Korm said, the power routing 
of the switches is not reliable. With the direct power to the dead section you will not have to worry about power through the 
switches. 
Rodney


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dennis-
Here are the answes:
Did you clean the track? Yep multiple times.

Do you use rail clamps to maintain track power? Yep, wire brushed them a week or so ago

Is it brass track? Yes 

How large is your power pack? BridgeWerks - MAGNUM 20SRM: 20 Amp 

I hope this helps


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

kormsen- 

By provisional do you mean use a jumper wire? do you have a link to an image or example? Thanks,

c


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh and I'm using all aristo track & switches. Would this be the issue? Why do you think this would this have worked fine last summer and spotty at best use this summer? I can see now why so many switch to battery...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should always jumper around the frog on aristo wide radius switches. The two short rails from the frog are powered by small gauge wire underneath. The connections corrode easily or can even melt under heavy current. Aristo switches are inexpensive and are not robustly built. 

Greg


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg-
Is there a best practice way to do this? Or is there one that others have used I can copy? I am betting this is my issue. [well one of many issues ]
Thanks,
c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use rail clamps. I make a short jumper with ring terminals at each end. Make 2 of them. Then jumper the curved rail to the far side short rail near the frog. Similarly jumper the straight rail to the short rail furthest away. I put the ring terminals under the screw heads of the rail clamps. 

If you don't use clamps, then you might have to solder the jumpers to your joiners. I do recommend clamps on switches, helps with maintenance. 

You can also visit my site, and look under the track section, there several articles on the Aristo switches. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Go to Radio Shack and get a bag of jumpers with the alagator clips on them they are multi colored. Red Black Gree Yellow white 

Put a enngine the dead section



Jumper around the switches and see if the dead area comes alive.

Then Remove one jumper at a time and see what goes dead .

There might be your problem 

JJ


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

by provisional i mean any measure, that is not permanent, but just to find out the problem. 
as JJ writes, cables with alligatorclips would be fine. - or simple clips from the laundry line, with any cable - often i use just cable and push it between the railfoot and the sleeper webbing. 

once you found out, where new connection(s) would be handy, solder cable to the rails. 
(as jumpers from the live sections to the dead ones)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

add on: 
here you can see, what i mean. 
the upper three connections are, what i call provisional 

http://kormsen.info/steering/bilder/jumper01.JPG 

(and yes, i can not solder well) 

how i love this software!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 2, really 2 power problems. The suggestion of using clips to jumper power is good, but it must be done at both switches and separately. Both switches fail to power the dead section. 

Best answer is to use a second power feed to the dead section. 

Remember that in order for a loop to stop working for one section, there are 2 open power sources!!!!!


----------

